# Step 2.5 Surrey Meet



## rossi_mac (Mar 1, 2010)

Poll only up for 1 week as decision needed, I might not be around much this week, but will be back to arrange everything next week, nothing to worry just busy...


----------



## rossi_mac (Mar 2, 2010)

bump

Can make suggestions on time and venue here too.

Depends on how far people need to arrive, How about a late lunch time of 2pm?

I was thinking the White House on the river? It's a Fullers pub, quite nice near the station...

Other suggestions welcome


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 2, 2010)

How bout Wetherspoons as its easy to locate from train station and main car park


----------



## scotty (Mar 2, 2010)

i would come but it is so far away from southport


----------



## rawtalent (Mar 2, 2010)

I have voted 17th purely 'cause it's school holidays. If 10th wins i'll have a think.


----------



## Corrine (Mar 3, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> How bout Wetherspoons as its easy to locate from train station and main car park



And of course it is very good value for money!


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 3, 2010)

That also helps lol =) I know a really funky bar but its awkward to describe how to get to lol x


----------



## falcon123 (Mar 3, 2010)

rawtalent said:


> I have voted 17th purely 'cause it's school holidays. If 10th wins i'll have a think.




Err?*! Easter weekend is 3/4th April so most schools will have re-started a fortnight later. Or am I missing something?


----------



## rossi_mac (Mar 3, 2010)

So whats the "groovy" bar Lou? I quite like Five & Lime.
Spoons is fine with me, The White House is no further really, and has outside if it's nice (positive thinking!)


----------



## rawtalent (Mar 3, 2010)

falcon123 said:


> Err?*! Easter weekend is 3/4th April so most schools will have re-started a fortnight later. Or am I missing something?



My kids go back to school 19th April, so 10th i'm likely to be busy, whereas 17th is better. Last weekend of hols.


----------



## Corrine (Mar 4, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> So whats the "groovy" bar Lou? I quite like Five & Lime.
> Spoons is fine with me, The White House is no further really, and has outside if it's nice (positive thinking!)



Ooh not been to five and lime for a while.....


----------



## falcon123 (Mar 4, 2010)

Anywhere bar the "Smug and Lattice". They must be the worse chain of pubs in England, the UK, Europe, Northern Hemisphere, the World, the Milky Way, Outer Space, near more Space!


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 4, 2010)

Farenhiet 55 (no i cnt spell lol ) Its down an alley by sainsburys at the top of the high street xx


----------



## Corrine (Mar 4, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> Farenhiet 55 (no i cnt spell lol ) Its down an alley by sainsburys at the top of the high street xx



Oh crikey another one I know.....my usual late night haunt if I am out in Guildford!


----------



## Sugarbum (Mar 4, 2010)

Yay! I voted staurday 10th, and its winning!!!!


----------



## rossi_mac (Mar 4, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> Farenhiet 55 (no i cnt spell lol ) Its down an alley by sainsburys at the top of the high street xx



I'm gonna give that one a go Lou! Cheers.

You been to the Legion, a few mates have sounds/looks alright?


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 4, 2010)

Im not sure - the other half used to live in Guildford till he met me so he knows loads of good places but my fav is farenhiet 55 =)


----------



## PhilT (Mar 5, 2010)

I voted 17th as can't make 10th.


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 15, 2010)

Bit late as I know the poll is closed now but I can do the 10th but not the 17th.


----------



## han0505 (Mar 18, 2010)

Im up for that with Lou


----------



## rossi_mac (Mar 18, 2010)

10th won so thats what it's going to be (sorry Munjeeta) I'll put a thread up in a few days to get an idea on who is coming and details of where and when.

Anyone got any other suggestions for venue or do we stick to the famous spoons? Timings I was thinking after lunch about 2pm but could do earlier.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 18, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> 10th won so thats what it's going to be (sorry Munjeeta) I'll put a thread up in a few days to get an idea on who is coming and details of where and when.
> 
> Anyone got any other suggestions for venue or do we stick to the famous spoons? Timings I was thinking after lunch about 2pm but could do earlier.



I'd prefer earlier - 12:00? Seemed to work well for London.


----------



## PhilT (Mar 18, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I'd prefer earlier - 12:00? Seemed to work well for London.


 
I agree with Northerner 2pm seems a bit late, and as some people are coming from further away they'll want to get more value out of their train fares especially as they'll probably have to leave earlier to get home.


----------



## rossi_mac (Mar 18, 2010)

Valid point Reg, so date and time sorted 

Date: 10th April 2010 
Time: 12 noon 

We all happy with Weatherspoons?
Again the Guildford one is quite large so I 'd be amazed if there wasn't any space for us!


----------



## Sugarbum (Mar 18, 2010)

Sounds good rossi


----------



## Northerner (Mar 18, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Valid point Reg, so date and time sorted
> 
> Date: 10th April 2010
> Time: 12 noon
> ...



Excellent, will book my ticket!


----------



## Corrine (Mar 18, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Valid point Reg, so date and time sorted
> 
> Date: 10th April 2010
> Time: 12 noon
> ...



Sounds good to me - I'll be there as soon after 12 as I can!  Am looking forward to meeting you all...


----------



## PhilT (Mar 18, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Valid point Reg, so date and time sorted
> 
> Date: 10th April 2010
> Time: 12 noon
> ...


 
Who's Reg by the way?


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 18, 2010)

sounds good to me. =) need to find something so everyone recognizes where we are in spoons lol


----------



## Northerner (Mar 18, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> sounds good to me. =) need to find something so everyone recognizes where we are in spoons lol



Having never been to Guildford, what is the pub called and how close to the railway station?


----------



## rossi_mac (Mar 18, 2010)

I'll sort out simply instructions later on in a new thready but it ain't far out left then on the right.


----------



## am64 (Mar 18, 2010)

can't make it sadly should be comming back from wales ....if we ever get there !


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 19, 2010)

awww no Am, I'm gutted!!!!


----------

